# No artificial flavor



## Battou (Sep 7, 2009)

*Raspberry flavor Macro* :thumbup:

Shot (Handheld) with Canon Macro FD 50mm 3.5 on Canon EF, ASA 800





Bigger Here

Reposted old photo


----------



## DigitalScape (Sep 7, 2009)

Very nice image.  Great colors.


----------



## mooimeisie (Sep 7, 2009)

I agree, very nice image.  The colors really make the berry alive.


----------



## Battou (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks guys


----------



## Dagwood56 (Sep 8, 2009)

:thumbup: Nice shot. I really like the lighting.


----------



## Battou (Sep 8, 2009)

Thank you it's all natural....and yeah, that is including the lighting


----------

